# Dry bristles/sleeves



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

I have noticed that my older brushes and roller sleeves feel very dry compared to new ones. I would imagine during a life of use, wash, reuse they would loose whatever makes them feel...silky.

after a search through the forum I found a mention here, and a dabble there about hair conditioner, flowtrol, and linseed oil, but I'm looking for a more definitive answer...of course brush conditioner but can you use that on lambswool?

Does anyone have a specialty product they use to bring back the youth in old sleeves and brushes?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

> Does anyone have a specialty product they use to bring back the youth in old sleeves and brushes?


Yes. Its called a trash can


Sorry Schol, I get my monies worth then pitch them. If they're new brushes I clean the heck out of them. As they age they become exterior brushes, then dusters. Then I let them die a noble death in epoxy or some other 'uncleanable'


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Well,those wire brushes will do a number on your brushes after a while.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Brushes will never come back to new condition. The bristles take damage every time you use them. Real bristle takes more than synthetic. They expand up to 30% when wet with paint so that takes its toll on them too.


----------



## upnorthmn (Jun 14, 2009)

Nothing lasts forever in this world, especially paint and paint brushes.... My applicators have the same life cycle as Benders.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

my worn brushes get turned into dust brushes, or if they are used for oil, just the trashcan. Spend $7 bucks on thinner to clean a $12 brush? and the flags are toast anyways.


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

mannn.. that is not what i wanted to hear but it does seem to be true.. i guess its time to let the fantastic four go.. (2 brushes and 2 sleeves I favor )


thanks for the reality check!


----------

